# [CREATION ICONES] A partir de psd, pas de transparence



## Sweetwhitesnow (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà je suis en plein petite customisation de mon nouveau bébé (mbp 13") et voilà, je veux avoir toute mes icones dans le style "kohbens" (http://www.robertourso.com/goodies/goodies.html ,avant dernier style d'icônes) et voilà, il y a joint un fichier .psd afin de faire ces propres icones, mais je n'y arrive pas.

Il n'y a pas d'option "enregistrer en icns", quand j'enregistre en .png ou .jpg, ou tout autre format sa me laisse un fond blanc, et quand je modifie l'extension en .icns, sa me laisse ce fond blanc aussi, je ne sais pas quoi faire 

mon dock est pas magnifique, la majorité des icones sont dans les diffenrents pack trouver mais pas tous, donc j'aimerais me créer les icones restantes.

Petite question bonus : j'ai la version évaluation de Candybar, quand j'aurais fini cette version, mes icones resteront en place ou elle redeviendront comme d'origine ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Concernant CandyBar, tes icônes ne vont pas changer, elles resteront dans l'état actuel.
Même si tu supprimes CandyBar.

Pour les icônes avec fond blanc, je ne vois pas d'où peut venir le problème.
Je n'utilise pas PhotoShop, ni Gimp, mais est-ce qu'il n'y a pas une option "fond transparent" lors de l'enregistrement en .png ?

Quand tu ouvres tes fichiers avec Apercu, le fond est-il transparent ou pas ?


----------



## Sweetwhitesnow (28 Septembre 2010)

merci pour une réponse aussi rapide
il n'y a pas d'option fond transparent, et lorsque je l'ouvre dans aperçu il y pas le fond blanc, en revanche lorsque je l'installe (façon candy bar ou façon manuelle : contenu de dossier-> ressources, etc... ) il y a le fond blanc, icône, bien mise en ".icns" a la fin.

j'utilise photoshop car il y a un modèle psd de prévu, bonne Typo, les calques déjà fait, les couleurs, les mesures,etc...


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2010)

Ok, alors ouvre le fichier avec Apercu,
cmd+a, cmd+c
clic droit sur le fichier icône, lire les informations
sélectionne la petite icône, en haut à gauche, à coté du nom
cmd+v (jusqu'à ce que tu vois la bonne icône, sans fond)

Après normalement ça marche avec CandyBar.

Il y a une application qui fait ça automatiquement je crois, img2icns ... ou un nom dans ce style.


----------



## Sweetwhitesnow (28 Septembre 2010)

Mille merci, sa marche parfaitement avec img2icns


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2010)

de rien, bonne journée.


----------



## Aerotox (14 Octobre 2010)

Il faut juste savoir qu'il ne faut pas seulement modifier l'extension du fichier pour le convertir. 
Si tu changes un .PNG en .ICNS, seule l'extension (le nom) change mais pas le fichier, hors pour convertir un PNG en ICNS tu dois passer par une application tiers comme Img2icns ou IconComposer (livré avec Mac OS X dans les Developer tools).


----------

